# How to intercept wall and roof



## Wilmathx (May 28, 2021)

I am building my first house and at the front part of the house a roof butts up against a wall.
I have attached a drawing showing what is going on. I know to use step flashing but I don't know
how much space there should be between the roof and the wall. 

Should there be just enough space to get the step flashing in?
Should I hold off nailing the bottom part of the wall till I put the roof on ?
Thanks for any help


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Best to have the bottom of siding 2in away from roof plane. Can go lower than that with vinyl siding as the Jchannel nails are higher than what is visible. This means that the roof leg of your step flashing should be 4in minimum.


----------



## Wilmathx (May 28, 2021)

Thanks for your help


----------



## willie16QP (Jun 10, 2021)

> Best to have the bottom of siding 2in away from roof plane. Can go lower than that with vinyl siding as the Jchannel nails are higher than what is visible. This means that the roof leg of your step flashing should be 4in minimum.


Yep, I've been doing the same thing. If you will have further thoughts about loft conversion to some room, I can highly recommend you this article about converting a loft where you can get all the specific information of such renovation process. It helped me few weeks ago, when I was making some modernization of my loft.


----------

